# Got Something Important to share with my Vape Family...



## Rudi (16/10/15)

I have this burning desire to tell the world but my wife says its a little to soon... So i decided to say my say here...


Damn im excited!!!!!!

its only bout 5 weeks in but has been confirmed with about 6 pregnancy tests and a blood test so figuired why not let it out

There i said it... damn i feel better now

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 24


----------



## Wash (16/10/15)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (16/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi 

Kids are a true blessing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

Congrats, great news indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (16/10/15)

Congrats dude, may it all occur smoothly with the minimum amount of mood swings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (16/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/10/15)

Huge congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/10/15)

Wow, great stuff, congratulations @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (16/10/15)

kinda excited and nervous at the same time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (16/10/15)

Congratulations @Rudi Hope that the everything goes well! Especially with your Queen of Hearts!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (16/10/15)

Rudi said:


> kinda excited and nervous at the same time


Don't be nervous. You'll have plenty of time for introspection when you look back and remember the times you slept through the night but can't remember what a good night's sleep felt like while you are lying with a foot in your face and an elbow in your rib cage. 

Enjoy your sleep for the next 8 months. 

It truly is a blessing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (16/10/15)

well done buddy and congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (16/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi, life now starts for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

That's great news @Rudi! Congratulations to you all 

Get all the rest you can while you can, in about 8 months you can kiss sleep goodbye

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (16/10/15)

Congrats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/10/15)

Well done bro, and don't forget to always keep practicing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi.

Kids on the way creates far more excitement than any new mod ever will. Best wishes to you guys !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (16/10/15)

Rudi said:


> I have this burning desire to tell the world but my wife says its a little to soon... So i decided to say my say here...
> View attachment 37186
> 
> Damn im excited!!!!!!
> ...


Congrats all the best i know the feelingmy wife took a few tests too lol. Its the most rewarding feeling ever to come home to little one hobbling along scream dada dada cherish the memories once the baby gets here they grow up super fast 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/10/15)

Well done with the "oorstoot drie in beseringstyd"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Murray Juana (16/10/15)

Congrats man, kids and being called Daddy is the "Awesomest".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/15)

Congrats to you and your wife @Rudi. Wishing you guys all the best and a healthy pregnancy for your wife.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## argief (16/10/15)

Better get some 18mg to soften those moods @Rudi! Congrats! Such a privilege! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (16/10/15)

Thank you all for the kind (and Jokes) words! realy appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## groovyvaperman (16/10/15)

Rudi said:


> Thank you all for the kind (and Jokes) words! realy appreciate it.


You welcome like alot of the others said get you rest while you can.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi (16/10/15)

Im a shift worker so im kinda use to not much sleep...and if all else fails i can always doze off at work (if im not shunting)
But ya will take what i get


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/15)

congratualtions to you and yours!

Kids are awesome. Watching them go from babies to little people - just amazing. 

All the best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (16/10/15)

1 thing i know for sure is a lot less vape mail and a lot more baby mail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/10/15)

Congrats @Rudi !! One of (if not the) most awesome things life has to offer. Best wishes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (16/10/15)

I'm not gonna lie to you...raising kids is hell...but I love and live for every minute. Congrats and all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (17/10/15)

Rudi said:


> I have this burning desire to tell the world but my wife says its a little to soon... So i decided to say my say here...
> View attachment 37186
> 
> Damn im excited!!!!!!
> ...


way to go big guy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (17/10/15)

MorneW said:


> I'm not gonna lie to you...raising kids is hell...but I love and live for every minute. Congrats and all the best.


right you are,but it is well worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (17/10/15)

Congrats buddy...I love my kids with all my heart even when they open the gates of hell..thats every few minutes by the way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/10/15)

Congrats, wish you all the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (17/10/15)

Thank you all again for all the great wishes! will keep updating if anything intresting pops up(hopefully no triplets + announcements)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (30/11/15)

Hey Guys

Just want to update this thread.. 
Wife had a miscarrage today...just got back home from the hospital she had a D&C done, everything went well shes not taking the miscarrage well tho...
this is a sad day


----------



## Andre (30/11/15)

Alle sterkte Rudi. Dink aan julle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (30/11/15)

@Rudi
Sincerest condolences. Nothing in the world can explain what you guys are going through. 
I am sure I speak for everyone, we wish you strength through this tough time.
If you ever need to talk, just shout bud...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/11/15)

Rudi said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just want to update this thread..
> Wife had a miscarrage today...just got back home from the hospital she had a D&C done, everything went well shes not taking the miscarrage well tho...
> this is a sad day


HI Rudi,
That is deeply saddening to read. 
I wish you and your wife my best.
I hope this just strengthens your love and your relationship. 

A wise man told me many times commitment is when things are going wrong and not for when things are going right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/11/15)

So sorry to hear that @Rudi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (30/11/15)

Rudi said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just want to update this thread..
> Wife had a miscarrage today...just got back home from the hospital she had a D&C done, everything went well shes not taking the miscarrage well tho...
> this is a sad day


My thoughts are with you guys. *huge hugs*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (30/11/15)

Wow bud really sorry. 
You just need to stay strong mate. We are all here if you need a shoulder

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

That is very sad news @Rudi 

It's not something that one gets over easily, thinking of you guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/11/15)

Alle sterke daar Rudi, ons dink aan julle. Pas haar mooi op!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (1/12/15)

Really sorry about this.stay strong . Both of you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

Im am really really sorry for your misfortune my thoughts are with you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (1/12/15)

Rudi said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just want to update this thread..
> Wife had a miscarrage today...just got back home from the hospital she had a D&C done, everything went well shes not taking the miscarrage well tho...
> this is a sad day


I'm sorry for your troubles,I went through this many years ago.Have faith in knowing that we had a beautiful girl within a year after.I'm sure this will happen for your wife and you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/12/15)

Congrats @Rudi

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## argief (1/12/15)

Very sad news indeed @Rudi. As has been said, support each other through this time. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

So sorry to hear your news @Rudi
Strength to you and your wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/12/15)

So sorry to hear this @Rudi.
Prayers and thoughts are with you both.

I know nothing can make you both feel better now, but I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. This is not the end of the road, and I wish you both the strength to get through this difficult time.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## korn1 (1/12/15)

@Rudi so sorry to hear bud  Sister also had one this year... never easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/15)

Terrible news @Rudi, my heart goes out to you guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/12/15)

So sorry to hear @Rudi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/12/15)

Hey @Rudi you and the wife hang in there bud. It`s never easy going through something like this, almost devastating This post just brought back a whole lot of memories for me. After three miscarriages my wife and I now have three wonderful kids. It might seem like all is lost but you have to look on the up side as difficult as it may seem. Comfort your wife and reassure her, communication is vital during this time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@Rudi AG NO MAN! Sorry to hear about your loss! My Wife had a Miscarriage too so I know what you guys are going through. Strongs man!! My thoughts are with you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (1/12/15)

Really sorry to read this news. Must be one of the hardest things to go through buddy. You guys are in my prayers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (1/12/15)

So sorry to hear this Brother, condolences to you and your wife, have been through this one in the past and is devastating. Love and help each other as much as you can. You are not alone, as you can see from messages already posted, try to stay as strong as you can even though your heart is breaking right now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ediskrad (1/12/15)

So sorry to hear @Rudi wishing you and your wife all of the best

Will keep you in my prayers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Travis Infinite (2/12/15)

I am so Sorry man ..... may you find strength to overcome this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/12/15)

This is so sad @Rudi, I couldn't decide for a long time whether I should post something or not. I really do not know what to say apart from; I am so sorry for your loss, and now you and your wife need each other more than ever during this time and ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

Rudi said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just want to update this thread..
> Wife had a miscarrage today...just got back home from the hospital she had a D&C done, everything went well shes not taking the miscarrage well tho...
> this is a sad day



Hi Rudi, I know exactly what you are going through... Anthea and I went through the very same thing... it's not an easy time... just give your wife lots of love and understanding... our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/12/15)

My only tip is to remember it is both your loss, you have to give yourself time to grieve as well. It isnt just your wife going thru the shock and grief. So dont hide it. And remember the forum family is here for you and anyone here will be willing to lend an ear or shoulder when you need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (7/12/15)

@Rudi truy sad news. I dont know what so say but I believe in greater miracles!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/12/15)

@Rudi 
Sorry for your loss, truly sad news..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (9/12/15)

Hey Guys!

My wife and I would like to say thank you all for the kind words! really means a lot in the healing process! we had a rough week+ but saw the Doc again on monday and got some good news... all the necessary tests have been done and everything came back as clear and no complications so we can try again soon.. 
My wife kept blaming herself for the miscarrage until the doc made it clear to her that these things do happen naturally.. but we are doing much better and hope to start 2016 with good news.

Again thank you all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Clouder (9/12/15)

@Rudi yes. I can understand that she blamed herself...they always do.... No matter what the facts are, they blame themselves. Women take it MUCH MUCH harder than us guys, which is understandable.... Just keep on supporting her. Remember if theres something wrong, it will happen naturally. Strongs man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

